

Peter Florjancic: Slovenian inventor extraordinaire - swankpot
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/13048155

======
swankpot
From the article:

"Gold lies on the streets and you just need to dig it up with ideas. Ideas are
like the shovel," he says.

